# Wie mach ich diese Grafik für ein Transparent?



## Liiisa (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Mein Problem: Ich möchte gerne für ein großformatiges Transparent (ca. 10 x 5m) eine Grafik erstellen, die dann drauf gedruckt werden soll. Das ganze Transparent soll mit Text vollgeschrieben sein, der aber sozusagen mit einem Bild (wie eine Schablone) gefüllt wird. Wenn man also weit weg steht soll nicht der Text zu lesen, sondern das Bild erkennbar sein.
So, und jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich das ganze angehen soll. Wie kann ich den gesamten Text mit dem Bild hinterlegen, so daß das Bild nur mehr innerhalb der Buchstaben zu sehen ist. Muß ich das als Vektorgrafik anlegen? Muß dann das Bild zum Füllen der Buchstaben auch eine Vektorgrafik sein oder kann's auch ein Pixelbild sein? Und wenn Pixelbild, muß dann die Auflösung so riesig sein, damit nachher alles mit dem großformatigen Druck paßt?

Hoffe, jemand kann mir da weiterhelfen! Vielen Dank!
Lisa


----------



## pixelforce (17. Juli 2003)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kannst du dein Vorhaben in Photoshop oder in Freehand umsetzen.
In Freehand schreibst du einfach deinen Text in der größe die er braucht um dein Plakat  zu füllen. Dann wandelst du diesen um in Pfade, importierst dein Pixelbild (kein Vektorbild nötig), wählst dein Text aus und sagst unter Bearbeiten einfügen innen. Et voila. Fertig. 
Ist meiner Meinung einfacher in Freehand als in Photoshop, daher nur den Weg erklärt. 
Betreffs der Auflösung würde ich mich an die Druckerei wenden und fragen, wie die das haben wollen. Kann auch sein, das du dein Dokument nur in 1:10 anlegst oder ähnliches, um die Dateigröße nicht riesig zu machen.


----------



## Liiisa (18. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werds's gleich ausprobieren...
aber eine Frage hab ich noch: muss das Pixelbild zum Buchstaben-Füllen die für später notwendige Auflösung haben? Oder ist die Auflösung egal, weil die Buchstaben eh Vektoren sind?

lg, Lisa


----------



## Fey (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo Lisa,

das Pixelbild sollte die vorgesehene Auflösung haben. Auch wenn die Buchstaben Vektoren sind, ist das Bild darin immer noch die selbe Pixelgrafik. Als Auflösung im Print-Bereich sind 300 DPI gängig.

Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## Liiisa (18. Juli 2003)

Liebe Feyiama,
das hab ich befürchtet. Das Ganze ist aber für einen Großbilddruck auf ein Transparent ... ca. 10 x 5 m... was nun?
Lisa
ps: hast du icq an?


----------



## Hercules (18. Juli 2003)

mach ein 36er raster -- das müsste für diese größe ausreichen.
Für ein Transparent sind 300ppi Dateiauflösung definitiv zu viel!

übrigens in PS geibt es doch den Modus, wo man Ebenen gruppieren kann.
du machst das bild als erste ebene und den Text als zweite, dann gruppieren...


----------



## Liiisa (18. Juli 2003)

Sollt man nicht besser das Ganze als Vektorgrafik anlegen??? Wie könnt ich das Ganze denn in Illustrator machen? Ojeoje, ich verzweifel bald, glaub ich...

Lisa


----------



## Liiisa (18. Juli 2003)

Sollt man nicht besser das Ganze als Vektorgrafik anlegen??? Wie könnt ich das Ganze denn in Illustrator machen? Ojeoje, ich verzweifel bald, glaub ich...

Lisa


----------



## Liiisa (18. Juli 2003)

Sollt man nicht besser das Ganze als Vektorgrafik anlegen??? Wie könnt ich das Ganze denn in Illustrator machen? Ojeoje, ich verzweifel bald, glaub ich...

Lisa


----------



## pixelforce (18. Juli 2003)

Na du kannst bloß schlecht dein Pixelbilder als Vektorbild machen. Den Unterschied erkennt man doch auf jeden Fall, es sei denn, du willst jeden Pixel als Vektorquadrat anlegen.


----------



## Fey (19. Juli 2003)

Hi Lisa,

es ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, ein Printprodukt vektorbasiert herzustellen. Besser wäre es, aber nicht zwingend. Und da das Bild ja sowieso in der Größe vorliegen muss und du anschließen ja nicht wirklich viel mit machst, kannst du auch eine Textebene in Photoshop darüber legen.

Ich würde das folgendermaßen angehen:

1. Deiner Bild-Ebene eine Ebenenmaske zuweisen mit: Ebene > Ebenenmaske hinzufügen > Alles maskiert
2. Mit dem Textmaskierungs-Werkzeug deinen Text schreiben und diese Auswahl mit Weiß füllen

Ich hatte zu Beginn überlesen, dass es ein Transparent werden soll. Oder beim Antworten nur nicht mehr dran gedacht?! Naja, tut mir leid. Insofern stimme ich mit Hercules überein, dass für ein Transparent ein grobes Raster reicht.

Liebe Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## Liiisa (20. Juli 2003)

DANKE!


----------

